# Great Moments In Opera, “Signore Ascolta” From Puccini’s “Turandot”



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article about the hauntingly beautiful melody “Signore Ascolta” of how a simple young lady begs the man she loves to at least hear her pleas.

The aria “Signore Ascolta” is sung by Liu, who happens to be prince Calaf’s faithful and devoted slave. It being Calaf, who has accepted the challenge presented by princess Turandot. This that he answer three riddles which should he do so correctly would give him the right to take her hand in marriage yet should his wisdom not be up to the task of getting the correct answers; then it is death which awaits him. This to be done by the severing of his head from the rest of his body as was the case with all the princes who came before him; who failed to provide correct answers. Prince Calaf is naturally aware of what fate will befall him should he not be successful yet is willing to take such chances. This after having seen the lovely princess who will become his bride if he but meet her riddles with correct responses.

Liu, also being fully aware of what Calaf will face wishes to express her sentiments while she still has a chance. All of which prompting her to with sorrow in her voice sing the aria “Signore Ascolta” (listen sir). This an aria in which she proclaims the following. 

“Liu can bear no more, her heart is breaking 
I have traveled far with your name in my heart and upon my lips 
but if tomorrow your fate must be decided 
we shall die on the road to exile 
He will lose his son and I the shadow of a smile 
Lui can bear no more, have pity.”

As for Puccini’s melody, it seems to be imploring, almost begging just to be able to express itself as Liu tries desperately to make Calaf aware of the adoration she has kept bottled up for so long. It being as if Liu is relieving herself of the burden, it has been on her emotions to have to have kept this inside of her for so long. This being how I feel when I hear her voice cry out with delicacy “Lui can bear no more, have pity.” “Signore Ascolta”, an aria in which the words do not express nearly as much as the feelings and anxiety in Liu’s voice along with the music which unlike many of Puccini’s arias, does not have his typically triumphant ending. “Signore Ascolta” making a larger impact on creating sympathy and pity for the tender soul of she who is the lovely, Liu.

As for myself, the first time I ever really paid attention to this aria was when I heard it performed by Kiri Te Kanawa on her greatest hits CD yet I have come to cherish it as one of my favorites. I would also like to recommend Ekaterina Shcherbachenko’s interpretation of this aria to those who should read this article. It being Shcherbachenko’s voice (along with Te Kanawa’s) which in my opinion truly captures the essence of what “Signore Ascolta” should be.


----------

